# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Griep, moeten we al beterschap wensen?

## kaatjekakel

Ik ben benieuwd hoeveel grieperige mensen er op het forum komen, zo via het net is het toch niet besmettelijk  :Big Grin: .

Wat doen jullie met inenten? Wel of niet?

Ik heb vandaag de eerst prik gehad en krijg er ook nog twee voor de mexicaanse griep. Nemen jullie ook alle prikken?

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Kakel,

Ik kom zoiezo al niet in aanmerking voor die inentingen geloof ik. Overigens vind ik ook niet dat ik het echt nodig heb, paar weken terug heb ik wel goed de griep gehad, geen flauw idee of het gewone of mexicaanse griep was haha ben er nooit voor naar de dokter geweest. Was binnen 3 dagen weer beter, sindsdien geen last meer van griepverschijnselen gehad!

----------


## Nikky278

Ik ben twee weken geleden ziek geworden, ben er nog niet helemaal bovenop. Niet doodziek ofzo, maar meer n flinke verkoudheid die maar niet weg wil gaan. De eerste week was ik wel te ziek om te kunnen werken. Dus als ik me daar al zo beroerd van voel, ben ik erg blij dat ik elk jaar een griepprik krijg. Ook sta ik op de lijst voor de mexicaanse griepprik. Ik ga de prikken gewoon halen. Liever een spuitje te veel dan te weinig in dit geval, ik durf het risico niet te nemen het op te lopen. Zeker omdat ik een winkel werk, is de kans groot. Er zijn al mensen besmet in ons bedrijf. En omdat mijn vaker ziek en het zeker geen (mexicaanse) griep mag krijgen, is dat des te meer reden om die prikken te halen.

Xx

----------


## davanzu21

Ik heb vandaag deel 1 van die prik gehad, want ze geven het in 2 keer zelfs. Ik werk in de gezondheidszorg overal en nergens...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga géén prikken halen.

Laatst was er nl op het nieuws een item over en daaruit bleek dat je met én zonder die prikken evenveel kans hebt het te krijgen en er evenlang ziek van bent.
Mijn huisarts heb ik er ook niet over horen praten, terwijl zij weet dat ik een zwak afweersysteem heb... dus ik laat het lekker zo!! :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik val al nieteens onder de risicogroepering, dus ik heb ook geen uitnodiging gehad. Maakt mij ook niet veel uit, want ook ik was dus niet van plan om deze prik te gaan halen.

@ Ag,

Heb jij dan wel een uitnodiging gekregen voor deze prik? of ook dat niet?

----------


## Agnes574

@ Syl, 

Niets; geen uitnodiging,geen advies...niets!

Ik weet niet of er in Nederland en België dezelfde maatregelen worden getroffen,maar bijv mijn schoonmoeder en haar vriend zijn wél om de prikken geweest.

Ik maak me er persoonlijk niet zo druk in  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Tess71

Ik val ook niet onder een bepaalde groep, maar ik ga de prik ook niet halen!

iedereen moet doen waar hij of zij zich goed bij voelt, maar mijn gevoel zegt nee!

Voor de mensen die griep( Mexicaanse) hebben, sterkte en beterschap.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik krijg de prikken wel, ik ben astmatisch. Ik hoef echt geen griep, ik mag bij een verkoudheidje al aan de prednison. Een infectie heeft eigenlijk altijd invloed op mijn mate van benauwdheid.

----------


## Tess71

kakel kan ik ook wel begrijpen hoor dat je de prikken haalt, mijn man is ook astmatisch maar ik geloof niet dat hij de prikken gaat halen!
Zo zie je dat ieder het op zijn manier doet zolang jij je er maar goed bij voelt, dat is het belangrijkste :Wink:

----------


## mrlofsky

dag

ik zie weinig remedies tegen verkoudheden en griep


zelf op zoek gaan dus

het blijkt dat veel mensen deze winter chronisch verkouden zijn geweest en vaker zelfs de griep hadden
uitzieken werkt dus niet..
wie heeft ervaring met remedies ?

dank

huub

----------

